# BGen Speisser-Blanchet



## Gunnar (24 Jun 2021)

The new head of CJCR has been announced.  Does anybody know/has anybody worked with/for her?


----------



## Loachman (15 Jul 2021)

Tac Hel Pilot background.

Good reputation, although I've not seen her for years.


----------

